# How to heal through natural health



## Billy D.P.

So for a long time I've lurked around this site offering small bits of nutritional advice that have helped me in my recovery. Though I still have a long way to go before I'm fully healed from DP, the fact is ever since addressing my health six months ago I've made more progress than at any stage in my recovery. And after months of posting a few supplement and dietary suggestions here and there I now want to share most of the information I've complied on healthy living with everyone with the hope it can benefit others the same way it's helped me.

First, below is my theory on drug and stress-induced DP. This information may not be as helpful to those who've had DPD their entire lives and have not obtained it through intense anxiety, drug use, other chemical interactions, etc. Please keep in mind this is just my opinion and is in no way grounded in scientific fact or even the slimmest form of fact-based evidence. This is just a guess based on my own reading and observations:

I believe DP is the result of neurodegeneration, meaning neurons in a specific area of the brain have died. This, I believe, is why DP is chronic, why it takes years to recover, why people go from "normal" lives to living in a dreamlike state after an "incident" (i.e., drug use, stress, etc.), why we heal at such a slow but steady rate (the brain recovers at a much slower pace than any other part of the body), why there's such a high correlation with HPPD and Visual Snow Syndrome and why when we limit our stress or drug use we often manage to avoid other episodes of DP in the future.

Through scientific research we now know drugs can act as neurotoxic agents inside our brains, killing neurons in mass numbers depending on the quality and type of drug used. We also know how the toxic effects of stress and anxiety can cause the brain to atrophy. Given the high rates of anxiety amongst DP sufferers my theory is that prior to becoming depersonalized most of us were already vulnerable to the potentially toxic effects of extreme stress, drugs and other chemicals, and that by introducing an incident of high excitability (drugs overpower the brain with electricity while stress kills it) those vulnerable segments of our brain burned out entirely.

The good news for all DP sufferers is brain science is progressing at a pace more rapid than perhaps any other bodily field under examination. There is still so much we don't know and so much to be learned. What we do know, however, is that the brain is an incredible healing machine, that neurogeneration happens at ALL life stages and that often times all you need to do to ensure proper healing is to stop feeding your brain harmful chemicals (stress, anxiety, depression, poor sleep, poor dieting and lack of exercise all promote neurodegeneration) and start giving it the fuel it needs to perform the interactions undertaken in the recovery process.

So what does this mean exactly? It means drastically altering your lifestyle and health, radically changing your diet and giving your body the proper amount of physical exercise to spur the necessary growth needed to repair your brain. Don't believe me? Perhaps this video from one of the world's leading nuerogenerative neuroscientists can help make more sense of this than I can:






*Food*​
From my own personal experience nothing quite alters body chemistry like healthy eating. Exercise is a key aspect of good health, but food has so many more vitamins and minerals that help your brain perform the tasks in needs to heal. After all, you can go a lifetime without exercising much, but go without eating for even a handful of weeks and you won't be alive to tell about it!

Remember: You are what you eat. Your body reflects what you put inside. We all know the feeling of eating fast food or waking up from a night of heavy drinking; now, contrast this with eating a healthy salad or smoothie and add this up over the course of months, years or hopefully a lifetime and imagine how you might feel. Your body, and therefore your mind, will reflect whatever changes you make to your diet, so if you eat really healthy your body and mind will in turn become equally as robust. In essence, try and think of your stomach as a dump: If you put in a lot of whole foods you'll create a healthy and biodegradable compost full of all sorts of living organisms and ecosystems, whereas if you deposit a lot of fast food, soda, junk and sugar you'll turn your body into a trash can teeming with flies, rot and stench, and in turn your brain will suffer greatly.

*Eating Habits:*

-- Bood sugar matters! This is incredibly important to overall health, but especially to brain health. Snacking is bad. Overeating is bad, specifically in terms of brain health. So rather than stuffing yourself to the brim and eating potato chips or cookies in between meals you're much better off drinking water and refraining from eating altogether. If your blood sugar is constantly spiking all day long you're not allowing your body to perform it's ancient digest-and-rest process.

-- Frequency and fasting. Healthy eating can be somewhat of a paradox at times, as is the case when it comes to how often you should eat. Food is fuel, especially for the brain, which is why it's often suggested you eat three to four times a day in smaller meal portions for brain health. However, fasting is also really good for the body and brain and virtually all healthy eating programs will encourage you to fast at least a little. If you can fast intermittently once per week, even for 14 hours, while drinking lots of water, this will undoubtedly be good for your overall health. But breakfast is the most important meal of the day (your brain needs fuel to run!) so I wouldn't recommend intermittent fasting every single day.

-- Water and fat. These are the two compounds that comprise nearly all your brain matter and therefore these are the two compounds you should be feeding your brain at all times. That said, drinking lots of water with your meals will interfere with your digestive enzymes, so try and drink as much water as you can in between meals instead. As for fat, there are good fats and bad fats. Good fats are found in healthy foods like avocado, olive oil, coconut milk, fish, etc., while bad fats are found in highly processed junk food. Eat as much good fat as you can but avoid bad fats at all costs.

-- Try and go somewhat paleo if possible. I would highly recommend transitioning to a more paleo-centric diet if your health permits. The theory behind paleo is that we've evolved over millions of years to eat a specific diet and over the last few hundred we've altered this formula quite drastically, and not in a good way. Our bodies have not evolved to eat the highly processed junk foods we eat in Western diets and are therefore exerting all sorts of extra effort to try and combat what we're putting inside our bodies -- effort that could be used to help your brain heal rather than fighting the very foods that are causing it harm.

The most important aspect of a paleo diet by my estimation is the elimination of gluten and the concentrated effort to eat more whole vegetables. In fact, I would caution against going totally paleo as your body won't handle such a sudden change in diet too smoothly. Instead, try and eat more fruits and veggies and stay away from foods that come packaged with all sorts of additives (shop on the outside isles in the market). Also, be careful of potential iodine deficiency which can occur in a totally gluten-free, grain-free diet. If you decide to go paleo don't eliminate table salt and be sure to make a concentrated effort to eat more fish and sea veggies! Here is a great website on paleo dieting in case anyone is interested: http://paleoleap.com/

-- Fruits, veggies, seafood and fermented foods. I really believe the foundation of healthy eating revolves around these four food groups. Green veggies should be on nearly every plate of food you consume while veggies in general should often serve as your featured item for any meal. This is hard in practice but as long as you aim high you'll see most of the benefits. Be careful with sugar overload when it comes to fruit, however, as sucrose is not good for brain repair (in fact, quite the opposite). I'm also a huge believer in fermented foods as they provide healthy bacteria to colonize the gut and send all those good neurotransmitters flying into your brain. In general, a good rule of thumb is to try and eat the color of the rainbow every day. The more variety of fruits and veggies you consume the better.

*Foods to Target:*

-- For brain health (I keep these on constant rotation): Celery, Artichoke, Basil, Parsley, Red Grapes, Tea (watch out for caffeine!), Turmeric, Olives, Organ Meats, Grass-Fed Beef, Free-Range Poultry, Wild-Caught Fish, Coconut Milk, Blueberries, Avocados, Bone Broth, Coconut Oil, Olive Oil, Pumpkin, Cruciferous Veggies, Beets, Garlic (wait 10 minutes after cutting before cooking for best benefits), Ginger, Apple Cider Vinegar, Cinnamon, Algae, Figs, Aloe Vera Juice, Onion (best eaten raw), Apples, Chicory Root, etc.

-- Superfoods (these are some of the most beneficial foods on the planet): Cacao (dark chocolate), bee pollen, algae (spirulina and chlorella), hemp seeds, chia seeds, goji berries, coconut, maca, acai, camu camu, kelp, aloe vera, noni, etc.

-- Omega 3-rich foods (your brain desperately needs these at all times for repair): Cod liver oil, mackerel (by far the most), salmon, tuna, sardines, herring, walnuts, chia seeds, flaxseeds, hemp seeds, egg yokes, etc.

-- High fat foods (ditto to the above): Nuts (macadamia especially) and seeds (chia, flax, etc.) cruciferous veggies, avocados, wild-caught fish, free-range eggs, olives, extra virgin olive oil, coconut oil, palm oil, coconut, dark chocolate, etc.

-- Probiotic foods: Fermented veggies (kimchi, sauerkraut, pickles, etc.) kombucha, full fat plain grass-fed Greek yogurt, etc.

-- Prebiotic foods (probiotic foods eat prebiotic foods to function): Chicory root, Jerusalem artichokes, dandelion greens, garlic, leeks, onion, asparagus, etc.

-- Healthiest veggies: Broccoli, Cauliflower, Kale, Avocados, Carrots, Beets (Beat Greens too!), Onions, Celery, Chiles, Brussel Sprouts, Cucumbers, Garlic (mash or crush then let sit for 10 minutes before use), Green Beans, Leeks, Collard Greens, Scallions (Green Onions), Sweet Potatoes, Olives, Swiss Chard, Cabbage, Tomatoes, Spinach, Asparagus, Mushrooms (Reishi), Ginger Root, Turnips, etc.

-- Healthiest fruits: Pumpkin, Apples, Bananas (green tipped), Blueberries, Cranberries, Pomegranates, Grapes, Goji Berries, Raisins, Figs, Lemons, Limes, Oranges, Plums, Prunes, Raspberries, Strawberries, Papaya, Grapefruit, Olives.

*Additional Food Tips and Notes: *

-- Eat lots of berries! If there's one fruit I would suggest eating a lot of it's berries, especially blueberries. Most berries are relatively low in sugar and are one of the best foods known to promote a healthy brain.

-- Try and drink 80 ounces of water per day. The brain is 80 percent water so the more water you drink the better.

-- A good morning drink recipe is a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar, a half teaspoon of turmeric, a pinch of Himalayan sea salt, a slice of lemon, 10-15 drops of passion flower and whatever else you wish to put into a full glass of water. This is a great drink to cleanse your stomach (apple cider vinegar is one of nature's best cleaning agents), provide you with a boost of positivity (turmeric and passion flower are natural antidepressants) and give you the proper balance of nutrients (over 80 natural minerals and elements in Himalayan sea salt) to start your day!

-- Try and limit your fruit intake from morning smoothies. These can be dangerous for blood-sugar levels. Instead, make your smoothie mostly from veggies with only a few fruits added for sweetness.

-- Eat fats and protein before bed while avoiding sugar and carbs.

-- Eat more wild-caught fish! Aside from berries and cruciferous veggies, eating more ocean-dwelling creatures should be high on your priority list when it comes to getting healthy.

-- Your meats should be grass-fed and finished, preferably from pasture-raised local animals. Avoid animal products that are strictly grain-fed and aren't at least organic. All natural and cage free don't mean much.

-- Try and buy buy fresh, local, organic fruits and veggies when possible and rinse before use; the thicker the skin the less likely to be contaminated with pesticides.

-- Save your bones from meat to make bone broth, one of the most nutritious meals for the brain! However, avoid using bones from non grass-fed beef.

-- Eat a small bit of honey with a sedative tea before bed to increase melatonin and lower stress hormones during sleep.

-- Gargling for long periods of time with water and singing loudly can help heal the gut-brain axis.

-- Drink more tea! Some of the healthiest teas include green (watch out for caffeine though), mints, chamomile, ginger, fennel, dandelion, etc. If you can, try and drink one cup of tea per day.

-- In general try and limit all added sugar and sweeteners, high-glycemic fruits (watermelon, mango, pineapple, raisins, dried fruit, etc.), grains, dairy, eggs, soy, alcohol, processed foods, white potatoes, corn, unhealthy oils, peanuts, legumes, gluten and nightshades (potatoes, tomatoes, eggplant, peppers, goji berries, etc.). Also, milk, corn, rice and sesame all have the same amino acid sequence as gluten, so to be entirely gluten free you should try and eliminate these as well.

-- Always limit sugar whenever possible. Sugar has been linked to all sorts of different diseases including cancer and schizophrenia. And remember: Carbs (often found in gluten products) turn into sugar and too many carbs lower stomach acid which in turn robs you of essential B vitamins and minerals resulting in depression and anxiety. When your sympathetic nervous system is activated your body focuses on the stressor at hand and shuts down other critical aspects of your bodily function, including digestion, which again robs you of the essential vitamins and nutrients you should be getting in your diet. So by mixing a standardized Western diet with anxiety you're essentially disallowing yourself from obtaining the necessary elements needed for proper health.

-- Diet affects mood, sense of safety (aka, anxiety), as well as overall neurochemistry and the number of neuronal receptor sites inside the brain.

-- Your brain controls your digestive system, so when you have an unhealthy brain you're unable to digest your food properly, therefore rendering your body incapable of extracting the necessary vitamins, minerals and other nutrients you need to function.

-- Poor brain health leads to less bloodflow to the gut, preventing it from healing properly when foods with intestinal impermeability enter, causing leaky gut. This inflammation then releases proteins that cross the blood-brain barrier and incite an inflammatory reaction in the brain which degenerates neurons, creating a vicious cycle of neverending inflammation in the brain. If you have an autoimmune disease I'd highly recommend considering the Autoimmune Protocol Diet for at least a short time to see how you feel. Here's a great place to get more information: http://autoimmune-paleo.com/

-- The protein gluten, found in wheat, is the most inflammatory protein known to man and inflammation destroys neurons. Many major neurological diseases have been shown to be triggered by gluten if an individual is sensitive to that protein.

*Supplements *​​
Supplements are a bit tricky as there are a million different types out there and everybody reacts differently to each one. Based on my own personal experience you're usually best sticking with whole, naturally occurring vitamins and minerals rather than buying "super pills" that have a range of different ingredients as you never know which ones you'll react positively to and which you may struggle with. If you're still distressed with the severity of your DP I don't think experimenting with a few supplements is too bad of an idea just as long as you're careful and introduce them one by one to see how they make you feel. Lastly, remember to keep your receipts as supplements can get expensive and there's a pretty decent chance you'll end up returning at least one or two.

*Universal Suggestions (along with the time of day to take them):*

-- Coenzyme B Complex (morning): If you have anxiety or drink a lot you're likely depleted of B vitamins. I don't know why but a coenzyme B complex seems to benefit people here more than just a regular B vitamin. I don't know that there's a supplement on this board with a better overall track record than this one.

-- Turmeric (morning): There's no hotter supplement on the natural food scene right now than turmeric and for good reason. It's benefits are insane and cover a vast array of different diseases. It's also a natural antidepressant with no side effects and one of the best anti-inflammatory medications you can find. I even read an article recently that said this supplement alone could be the downfall of many billion-dollar pharmaceutical brands due to its versatile potency and incredible lack negative side effects.

-- Magnesium (night): Most Westerners aren't getting the proper level of magnesium they need as it's been farmed out of our soils for generations. Similar to the coenzyme B complex this is one nutrient that has a great overall track record on this site. It also plays a huge role in all sorts of different processes in the body including many inside our brains.

-- Fermented cod liver oil (aka, fish oil; morning and night): Similar to the two above, fish oil has a solid track record here, however some people -- including myself -- have had issues with visual stimulation (HPPD) when taking too much so be sure to start off on a low dose. Your brain absolutely has to have Omega 3s to function and rebuild so unless you're eating a diet high in fish you're likely not getting the Omega 3s you need. I've tried all different kinds of fish oil and this is the best brand bar none: http://www.greenpasture.org/public/Home/index.cfm

-- Vitamin D and K (morning): I'd recommend finding a brand with both of these in one pill since you need vitamin K to distribute D properly. Like the others above vitamin D is lacking almost universally across the globe due to our increasingly indoor work environments. It's also important to remember vitamin D is a hormone and one crucial for so many different processes in our bodies. If you happen to live in a sunny country it's not a bad idea to take vitamin D but you're much better off getting as much sun as you can the natural way.

-- Selenium and Zinc (one in morning and one midday): In addition to magnesium, the best microminerals for brain health are zinc and selenium. There have been some good success stories on this site from people who've introduced extra zinc into their diets but from everything I've read selenium is just as important, especially for neurological health. Try and take microminerals separately throughout the day as they can interfere with one another when taken together.

-- Digestive Enzymes (with each meal): If you're someone who struggles with anxiety then you also likely struggle with digesting your food and obtaining essential nutrients from your meals. Digestive enzymes assist in breaking your food down so you can absorb what you need and give your brain what it needs to heal. This is my favorite brand and one of the best from what I've read: https://www.nowfoods.com/supplements/super-enzymes-capsules

-- Passion Flower (morning or night): According to nutritionist Beverly Meyer, GABA is sort of the forgotten neurotransmitter and there's no better supplement to promote a natural increase of GABA than passion flower. Some people use it for sleep but I take about 15 drops in the morning and it doesn't affect my energy whatsoever. If you suffer from anxiety this is a great supplement to have at all times as it's a fairly effective relaxant with no major side effects as far as I can tell. (Beverly Meyer's website has some really great information DP sufferers might find useful: https://www.ondietandhealth.com/)

-- Probiotics (night): In addition to probiotic-rich foods I'd also suggest taking a probiotic medication right before bed. Some people claim you have to buy them refrigerated to keep the bacteria alive but just as long as you buy a good brand (Ultimate Flora and Now are a good bang for your buck) you should be alright with room-temperature meds as well.

*Additional Suggestions and Notes: *

-- Ashwagandha, phosphatidylcholine, ginkgo, lion's mane, vinpocetine and bacopa are some additional supplements that have proven scientific backing for improving brain health. I've tried most of these but never stuck with them as I preferred the supplements listed above. A lot of times certain supplements will interact with each other and have overlapping effects so you often end up choosing one over the other. If you give the above supplements a try (B-complex, magnesium, etc.) and they don't work then perhaps you can try a few from this list. Either way I'd recommend supplements that have a track record of increasing overall brain health rather than those that simply target one neurotransmitter inside the brain.

-- Brands are important when it comes to choosing the right supplements and not all companies are entirely truthful about what goes into their products. I'd recommend doing a bit of research on who makes the best of whatever it is you're looking for, but keep in mind that just because you spend more money doesn't mean you're getting what you paid for. Certain brands are better than others (Now has a good rep overall) but to be safe always try and read the label to see what ingredients you're getting and how they're manufactured.

-- Also keep in mind that just because something has a great track record with the public doesn't mean it will work well for you. I don't know how many times I came across supplements that everyone swore by but that made me feel terrible. Licorice root, for example, is in nearly every kind of tea due to its health benefits and yet it does nothing but aggravate my symptoms.

-- More is not better! I cannot emphasize this enough. The more supposedly healthy things inside one product do not therefore equal more overall health or mood benefits. In fact, often times less is better when it comes to supplements. If you find a good natural antidepressant that works for you then stick with it and don't add another! Same goes for virtually all types of nutrients, vitamins, minerals, etc. It's likely not often you'll find something that works really well with DP so if you do don't add something else on top of it that will alter it's positive effects just for the sake of trying to heal faster.

*Exercise and Additional Healing Methods*​​
Though I feel dieting is the single best way to change your body chemistry and heal your brain, exercising (both mind and body) is not far behind. In reality these two should be intricately tied together as you're not going to see all the benefits of each unless you do them together. And while eating is huge it's important to keep in mind just how important exercise is to overall wellbeing. There is no single activity on the planet that benefits your brain more than exercise and without proper oxygen and stimulation your brain will not repair itself. Below I've listed some tips regarding how to exercise properly as well as other advice on how to live a healthy lifestyle.

*Physical Exercise:*

-- While any movement of any kind is good for you (and the less you move the worse off you are) there are certainly better ways to exercise than others. The most important routine to strive for is one that involves many different types of exercise. Jogging is great but jogging alone isn't all that good for you if that's the only exercise you do. To get the full benefits of exercise you should be jogging, running, walking, doing cartwheels, spinning, twisting, climbing, hiking, jumping, swimming, lifting and on and on down the line. The more you move your body the more your brain will benefit.

-- Aside from variety, the best form of exercise you can do to benefit your brain is high-intensity exercise. This basically means doing whatever exercise you chose but doing it as fast and hard as you can for short bursts of time. In fact, studies show doing even five minutes of high-intensity exercise per day can give you the same benefits of working out for half an hour or longer. High-intensity exercise releases BDNF which is a sort of fuel for neurogeneration. Here is a great website to assist you in doing high-intensity exercises: http://7-min.com/

-- While exercise is great it's important to have a well-balanced routine and not to overdo it. Your body can only handle so much exercise and after a certain period of time the effects can actually become counterproductive due to an increase in free radicals, inflammation and stress. So for example, while running for an hour can be beneficial, running hard for an hour each and every day can actually deplete you of essential amino acids and in turn cause more harm than good. If you're someone who suffers from anxiety and are already low in this category then you're actually going to increase your chances of getting more anxiety due to overstimulation. So rather than working yourself out to death just try and do shorter bursts of higher intensity exercise using a variety of different methods.

-- In a seven-day week you really shouldn't workout more than five to six days. I think the perfect amount of exercise is about four days per week. This gives you time to rest in between and do other things in life that can have a positive effect on your overall wellbeing. If you target roughly four days per week of exercise I would then suggest using one day for sports, one for yoga, one or two for weightlifting and one for jogging, hiking, biking, climbing or doing any other form of activity that targets different parts of your body and gets you out of the house. Whatever plan you eventually settle on just be sure you try and include at least some of the exercises mentioned above, especially sports, yoga, weightlifting and high-intensity exercise.

-- Time of day can make quite a bit of difference when it comes to working out. If you can, try and go in the morning when you first wake up as your cortisol will be high and you'll be fully rested up from the night before. It's also best to try and get some morning sun as this has been shown to decrease depression and assist in regulating melatonin and circadian rhythms.

*Additional Activities and Health Tips:*

-- Therapy likely won't heal you of DP but it's benefits for overall mental health and brain chemistry are astounding. Having intimate conversations with people who understand your pain can actually rewire your brain over extensive periods of time. The standard once-per-week routine is plenty and should be something all people with DP can fit into their schedules. If nothing else, at least therapy can help you understand how it is you got to where you are today.

-- Support groups can be just as good as therapy sometimes and the good thing is they're free. I would highly encourage people with DP to seek out support groups if they can. These places offer you intimate social interaction, friendship and understanding with likeminded people whom you can relate to, which is sometimes difficult to find in society. Social interaction is incredibly important when it comes to healing the brain and giving you a purpose in life. Everyone needs to feel wanted and these places can be a refuge for people with DP.

-- Next to eating healthy and exercising, meditation is as important to me as anything I've done in my recovery. I think one of the main problems with DP sufferers is that we have very mixed up thoughts and emotions and we often have no way of understanding them. Meditation alone, just the act of watching your thoughts, is such a enormous step in the direction of understanding your mind and how it works. Meditation also has tremendous scientific backing (it's actually been shown to increase brain size which directly combats the atrophying caused by stress) and like exercise and dieting has proven benefits when it comes to alleviating depression and anxiety. I would recommend using binural beats, especially alpha waves, which you can find easily for free on YouTube.

-- Sleep is another big one -- really big. Science has shown that during sleep our brains actually perform a cleansing cycle to rid the brain of all the junk that gets mangled up in our heads during the day. It's also during sleep that our brains heal and repair whatever damage exists in all the billions of connections inside our heads. Lack of sleep or improper sleep (lack of oxygen, as is the case with sleep apnea) leads to neurodegeneration, so if you're someone who's constantly stressed and not getting enough sleep you're literally killing your brain rather than healing it. To sleep better you need to avoid all artificial light for at least 30 minutes prior to bedtime (try reading a book before going to bed rather than watching TV), you need a cool room, you need a quiet room and you need a very dark room -- any sort of artificial light can disturb sleep. Also, the longer you sleep without waking up in the middle of the night to pee the more your brain can heal. If you're not getting eight to nine hours of really deep sleep each night you're not giving your brain a chance to do what it needs to heal.

-- Learning is something we should be doing at all times and thanks to science we now understand that learning new things establishes new connections inside our brains and in turn promotes the growth of new neurons. While reading is great, nothing quite rewires the brain like learning a new language or instrument. If you have ever had any sort of hobby or desire to learn something new now would be a good time to undertake that activity. I know it can be difficult to concentrate for long periods of time with DP but as long as you try, as long as you're exercising your brain in some way, you're going to benefit.

-- Temperature changes have been shown to benefit overall wellbeing and mental health. Saunas are a great way to sweat out all the toxic chemicals inside our bodies and cold showers have displayed benefits in terms of coping with depression and anxiety and stimulating nerves inside the brain to promote new growth. Baths are also a great stress reliever, especially if you can find some sweet-smelling bath salts to go with them. Again, these won't cure your DP but they're a fun way to experience further health benefits on your way to trying to heal your brain.

*Summary*​​
The last thing I want is for everyone who reads this to take it as gospel and think that by doing everything here they're going to heal themselves in a matter of months. Please, whatever you do, address your health and hope for the best, but do not think that you're going to be magically cured in no time. While I believe the body has a natural inclination to heal and that the brain will follow the body and as long as you become truly healthy, I also understand that everyone is different and that the last thing we all have is a guarantee to get to a certain point of regularity in terms of our health. My goal in making this post is to help people in their quest to better themselves -- that's it. Though I've seen tremendous improvements to my DP in the six months since implementing these lifestyle changes I cannot ensure they will do the same for all people. All I can do is try and help with a few suggestions.

If anybody has questions I can try and answer them but remember, I'm no nutritionist. Rather, I hope the above serves as an introduction to a more healthy lifestyle for everyone here and that rather than following every single article above people can perhaps try some of it, see if it works and make their own decisions and professional consultations to try and figure out a health plan that works best for them.

Thanks for taking the time to read and good luck to everyone in the battle -- or should I say, war -- of their lifetime. DP is ugly, but I do believe there is at least some relief to be had in leading a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Newchie97

When you told me you were going to post some stuff in a couple of days. I was not expecting this. Holycrap well done and thanks!


----------



## Billy D.P.

Newchie97 said:


> When you told me you were going to post some stuff in a couple of days. I was not expecting this. Holycrap well done and thanks!


Yep. Hope it helps. The crazy thing is there's a lot of stuff I left off. This is the most basic though. I really think as long as you take the dive into getting healthy you'll see the benefits and learn what works best for you. Here's a few more sites to help you out in case you're interested:

CureZone (an incredible database and forum for natural health information of all kinds): http://www.curezone.org/

GreenMedInfo (lots of informative health articles): http://www.greenmedinfo.com/

PaleoDiet (another paleo website): http://thepaleodiet.com/

RobbWolf (great overall health information and a great podcast): http://robbwolf.com/

USWellnessMeats (natural, grass-fed meats): http://grasslandbeef.com/

VitalChoice (wild-caught fish): https://www.vitalchoice.com/


----------



## Lellaboo

Thank you so much for posting this! I've actually printed it out as a guide now


----------



## Billy D.P.

Lellaboo said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I've actually printed it out as a guide now


Glad you can find some use out of it!

I pretty much did the same thing in terms of printing out all the notes I've taken so that I can always refer back to it. By now I have an entire stack of papers at home and still glance at them every week or so.


----------

